

Why You Should Invest Your Time In Networking - jeffepp
http://www.chrisg.com/networking-roi/

======
JacobAldridge
Excellent list of returns from networking. They key for me (and I run
workshops and business coaching projects on the topic) is building a smaller
number of deep relationships, rather than running all over town creating
hundreds of shallow relationships. Only deep relationships provide the
opportunities, advice, support and friendship the OP notes.

Most networking is not like this, however, which is why it has a bad
reputation. Most networking events are about quantity not quality - quick,
everyone in the room introduce themselves for 30 seconds as if that's going to
give you the confidence to refer a friend to somebody.

Most attendees at those events want referrals, which is the key reason they
don't work for that outcome. People who get the most referrals are the people
who _give_ the most referrals. So the people who need referrals most are the
very people who aren't good at giving them out. Fill a room with people who
need referrals, and you're filling a room with people who don't give
referrals.

It's a viscious cycle of disappointment - grab the first interesting person
you meet there and go somewhere else for coffee.

~~~
bradendouglass
Last sentence:

"It's a viscious cycle of disappointment - grab the first interesting person
you meet there and go somewhere else for coffee."

is completely dead on. People are beyond shallow at 99.9% of these events but
they keep on coming back beating that networking ROI drum.

Sorry, being a part of clubs, committees and boards is simply stroking your
own ego. Get out, meet people and put yourself in odd and different
situations. Relationships formed from these interactions will be the ones that
you cherish and keep giving back year after year.

